# Canning and Freezing



## rkunsaw (Jul 5, 2013)

We canned 7 quarts of vegetable soup yesterday. With one quart left over which we will eat soon. 

Tomatoes, onions, carrots,potatoes,garlic, green beans, okra, and corn, all from our garden. This years corn isn't ready yet so we used last years corn from the freezer.

So far this year we have canned the soup, green beans, pickled beets and put greens and strawberries in the freezer.

Anyone else canning and freezing food?


----------



## Pricklypear (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't do much canning anymore.  But, I still make pickles and salsa.  I mostly freeze and dehydrate food for storage. 

I'd love pickled beets--homemade not store bought.  But this year hubby and I ate so much raw beet and apple salad that I didn't have any extra beets.  I'll be planting more beets in August.

I'm finishing up last year's  frozen green beans now.  I still have black-eyed peas and lima beans to use up before September.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't do much canning except for refrigerator pickles and pickled banana peppers, and jalapenos.  Last year I did buy some good corn and froze it, which we enjoyed last winter.  I got some exceptionally good corn recently, so I froze about 10 ears.   That will get us through the winter campfire cookouts.

I also like to freeze good fruit that's in season such as strawberries, cherries and peaches..but that's only if they are having a good season.

I do a lot of freezing such as chili, soups, pinto beans with smoked turkey legs, and baked goods.  Whenever I cook I usually make extra and freeze it for later.  Today I made enchiladas and froze two pans in disposable aluminum pans for later. I froze the sauce too, to add when I cook them.  The frozen dinners  come in handy on days when I don't feel like cooking.

*Rkunsaw*, I really envy you having such a wonderful garden and being able to can and freeze the bounty.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 8, 2013)

Another six quarts of soup in the canner yesterday. We got corn from the garden this time. 

I fried some squash slices and put them in the freezer too.

Weate the last of the fresh asparagus yesterday. We have plenty canned to last the rest of the year.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 8, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Another six quarts of soup in the canner yesterday. We got corn from the garden this time.
> 
> I fried some squash slices and put them in the freezer too.
> 
> Weate the last of the fresh asparagus yesterday. We have plenty canned to last the rest of the year.



*Rkunsaw*...I can imagine your pantry shelves with those beautiful vegetable and fruit colors all lined up...It must be nice to enjoy the fruits and vegetables of your labor all winter long.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 8, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> *Rkunsaw*...I can imagine your pantry shelves with those beautiful vegetable and fruit colors all lined up...It must be nice to enjoy the fruits and vegetables of your labor all winter long.



It is nice to have the food we grow available all year. Especially with all the FRANKEN FOOD lurking about. At least I know what I'm eating.


----------



## mamacathie (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, I am canning and freezing all I possibly can. I picked blackberries and froze blackberries and blueberries today. I froze some peppers and squash over the weekend and out up some blackberry jam. We got to so what we can to save money.


----------



## TICA (Jul 9, 2013)

You guys are inspirational!!!!  Seriously, I've made up my mind to have a garden next year and freeze and/or preserve, make jam and get back to Nature!!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

In olden times, we used to buy a box of Parawax at the grocery store for our surfboards.  Since then, many different compounds of wax have been created just for that purpose.  But, good ol' hard Parawax is still the best for a base coat.

That's about all I know about canning . . .


----------

